# NHL 2015-2016 Season



## Hank




----------



## b23hqb

Lightning 2-0 to start. Decent.


----------



## jg21

Love the Caps' chances this season. Of course right up until they take a 3-1 games lead in the conference final...

Nah, I always have the faith. Please reward it this season.


----------



## LordStanley

Neuvirth played a good game last night for the Flyers...  I wouldn't mind seeing him take the #1 spot over Mason


----------



## b23hqb

TB Lets Go LIGHTNING!!! finally snapped that 10 game winless streak in Boston, smashing the Bruins. Great start at 3-0.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> TB Lets Go LIGHTNING!!! finally snapped that 10 game winless streak in Boston, smashing the Bruins. Great start at 3-0.



Bruins are getting ready to shake their squad up. Love seeing them at 0-3.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps missed Ovi and Backstrom last night....

How about the Joel Ward tribute-thing? That was classy.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Bruins are getting ready to shake their squad up. Love seeing them at 0-3.



Agree. Never did like those Bruins. Lightning lose last night, 3-1 and fall to 3-1 on the season. Third straight road game in four days, but youth can overcome those things for all teams.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps missed Ovi and Backstrom last night....
> 
> How about the Joel Ward tribute-thing? That was classy.



Man, they looked flat! After that disallowed goal, they just gave up...

Ward is a class act. He deserved that.


----------



## Hank

I like The Caps of last night!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I like The Caps of last night!



Helluva turnaround to blow out the defending champs!

I think Carlson will have a good year this year. Oshie looks like he's fitting in nice. Can't wait to see Backy on the ice.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Helluva turnaround to blow out the defending champs!
> 
> I think Carlson will have a good year this year. Oshie looks like he's fitting in nice. Can't wait to see Backy on the ice.



Looking forward to see what Justin Williams brings to the table. He has 2 assists so far. Oshie is a creative player, definitely like him.


----------



## Hank

Caps looking good in the Great White North. Ovi w/ the game winner and a goal in each game he has played!


----------



## Grumpy

Hank said:


> Looking forward to see what Justin Williams brings to the table. He has 2 assists so far. Oshie is a creative player, definitely like him.



Went to last Saturday's game, Oshie reminds me of Adam Oates, always moving, always involved. He looks like he is 16, was surprised that he was 28. Backstrom looks like he is in mid-season form, didn't look like it was his 1st game back. What's scary is how lousy they looked when they sat Ovie for that one game.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Let's get a western Canada sweep tonight!

Curious to see how Grubauer does in the net tonight.


----------



## jg21

Also curious to check out McDavid.


----------



## Hank

Kuzzzzzzzyyyyy!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Kuzzzzzzzyyyyy!



Hat trick, 5 point game, 9 points in a week. Just crazy. 

The kid was blowing by defenders like it was nothing.

REALLY pumped for Wednesday (and a game that doesn't start at 9 or 10pm)


----------



## jg21

Two great lines. It'll be tough to get Backstrom back on the first line with how Kuzy's playing. Captain obvious.         This team seems to have something that recent Caps didn't. Oshie and Williams were great pickups.     Now let's get past the 2nd round...


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Two great lines. It'll be tough to get Backstrom back on the first line with how Kuzy's playing. Captain obvious.         This team seems to have something that recent Caps didn't. Oshie and Williams were great pickups.     Now let's get past the 2nd round...



I was psyched to see Justin score. 6 points / 7 games.... Nice addition!

Hopefully this year, Backy will get some recognition that he deserves!


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Kuzzzzzzzyyyyy!



 NHL's First Star for the week ending Oct. 25


----------



## b23hqb

TB Lightning doing well on this brutal four game road trip through four of the five playoff teams from 2014/15 of the very tough Central - four points out of a possible six so far, @ St. Louis tonight. Go Bolts. Make it six of eight points.


----------



## Hank

Meanwhile....

Green is already hurt & out w/ Detroit

&

Joel Ward is on fire in San Jose


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> TB Lightning doing well on this brutal four game road trip through four of the five playoff teams from 2014/15 of the very tough Central - four points out of a possible six so far, @ St. Louis tonight. Go Bolts. Make it six of eight points.



No win (or score) for TB. Bummer.

It would have been nice to see some other folks lose, but it was nice seeing Philly get beat by Buffalo.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Kuzy, again.

Besides that, Fleury won the game for the Pens. 

Did the NFL send in refs for this game? Was it too much time off between games? Caps couldn't control the puck for ####.


----------



## jg21

Maybe it's just me, but does anyone else hate the new Skycam view? If I wanted to watch a game from the 400 section, or from the ceiling catwalk I'd get tickets there or sneak to the catwalk. Showing the whole PP from that camera was horrible. It's bad enough in a footbll game, but for hockey it's terrible. I guess that's Ted's new toy.


----------



## Hank

Hate losing against the Pens. Fleury was on his game. Caps had plenty of chances. While watching the game, I noticed Crosby's play was slacking, then looking at his stats for the first 9, it confirmed my suspicions. 1 goal, 2 assists.


----------



## JoeR

jg21 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but does anyone else hate the new Skycam view? If I wanted to watch a game from the 400 section, or from the ceiling catwalk I'd get tickets there or sneak to the catwalk. Showing the whole PP from that camera was horrible. It's bad enough in a footbll game, but for hockey it's terrible. I guess that's Ted's new toy.



Agree 100%. From what "Doc" Emrick said early in the game the skycam belongs to NBCSports. Ted allowed them to use it for the game. Hopefully other teams will tell them no, but I doubt it.


----------



## jg21

JoeR said:


> Agree 100%. From what "Doc" Emrick said early in the game the skycam belongs to NBCSports. Ted allowed them to use it for the game. Hopefully other teams will tell them no, but I doubt it.



Yeah, they've been using it on the local broadcasts too this year. I hate it during the Winter Classic. It should go away.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but does anyone else hate the new Skycam view? If I wanted to watch a game from the 400 section, or from the ceiling catwalk I'd get tickets there or sneak to the catwalk. Showing the whole PP from that camera was horrible. It's bad enough in a footbll game, but for hockey it's terrible. I guess that's Ted's new toy.



I said something along those lines well before they mentioned the thing. I don't like it.


----------



## Hank

Caps are looking scary good!


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Caps are looking scary good!


  Indeed they are. Nice to see everybody scoring. Loving Chimera on the 2PP. Williams was a great pick up, and Oshie will get going.  I'd like to see Orpik back soon.


----------



## Hank

Yeah Baby! My Cappies! Only beating the team with the best record in the league! That's what's up!!!


----------



## b23hqb

The Lightning play their old bugaboo again tonight up there......


----------



## wharf rat

No suspension for Wilson. He'll be playing tonight.

http://www.csnmidatlantic.com/hocke...awa-senators-barry-trotz?p=ya5nbcs&ocid=yahoo


----------



## Hank

What a comeback!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> What a comeback!



That was something. 

Really hoping that energy carries over into tonight.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

wharf rat said:


> No suspension for Wilson. He'll be playing tonight.
> 
> http://www.csnmidatlantic.com/hocke...awa-senators-barry-trotz?p=ya5nbcs&ocid=yahoo



It shouldn't even have been a penalty.


----------



## wharf rat

Chris0nllyn said:


> It shouldn't even have been a penalty.


Was a joke to say the least.


----------



## thakidistight

wharf rat said:


> Was a joke to say the least.



Penalty for being Tom Wilson.


----------



## wharf rat

thakidistight said:


> Penalty for being Tom Wilson.



Exactly.


----------



## jg21

2 great comebacks in 2 games. Dang, this team is hot!


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> 2 great comebacks in 2 games. Dang, this team is hot!



Such a pretty sight!


----------



## Hank

The goal differential stat is sick!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Chris0nllyn said:


> That was something.
> 
> Really hoping that energy carries over into tonight.



Well there ya go.


----------



## Hank

The "King" was dethroned...


----------



## Hank

Brian MacLellan is a bad ass! Oshie & Williams were 2 great signings.... So glad McPhee is gone!


----------



## jg21

Great Christmas presents from my wife and daughter....2 upcoming games in the 100 section...12/30 vs Buffalo and 2/24 vs. Montreal.  Psyched.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Another great game. 8 in a row.

Pens fans seem to be missing though....


----------



## wharf rat

The streak continues. 

The NHL Alumni game is on tomorrow at 3:30 between the Boston and Montreal.  Think it's on CNBC Sports. Don't see Bobby Orr's name on the list. I'll still watch.

Caps are on at 6 tomorrow.
Winter Classic at 1 on Friday.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Hank

I hate the All Star Break and think they should do away with it, but it is nice to finally see Backy get some recognition!

http://wtop.com/washington-capitals/2016/01/2-capital-join-ovie-at-all-star-game/


----------



## thakidistight

More importantly, how about the Mike Richards signing?


----------



## Hank

thakidistight said:


> More importantly, how about the Mike Richards signing?



I love our new GM! Excellent move!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

thakidistight said:


> More importantly, how about the Mike Richards signing?



Low-risk, potentially high reward.


----------



## Hank

What a comeback! They shouldn't have let the Rags back in the game, but man that was a Hell of a sequence at the end! I want that Cup so bad!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> What a comeback! They shouldn't have let the Rags back in the game, but man that was a Hell of a sequence at the end! I want that Cup so bad!!!



That Buffalo game was ugly, but beating the Rangers feels so good!

Hopefully Holtby isn't hitting a slump, but at least Grubauer has been solid as a backup.


----------



## jg21

Caps game Friday at 5 instead of 7 due to weather.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning are hot right now - real hot - shooting up the standings and just beat Chicago last night. It is sure nice to get starters back from injury. The Caps entire season will be defined for how well, if at all, they do in the playoffs. They do have that history.......


----------



## Hank

Number 1 in the Power Rankings! Again.

Crazy that there may not be any Canadian teams represented in the Playoffs. Still plenty of time though.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=798918&navid=DL|NHL|home&cmpid=nhl-fb


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Finally, some Caps hockey!

Wonder when and where those 2 games will be. Hopefully we don't lose 2 home games and end up with back to back games that could be away.

It's still pretty sweet seeing the Caps in the #1 spot in the NHL with 73 points. Second is Chicago with 70 points. It's probably worth mentioning that the Caps have SEVEN games in hand against Chicago.

Caps still sporting that +55 goal diff. too.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Finally, some Caps hockey!
> 
> Wonder when and where those 2 games will be. Hopefully we don't lose 2 home games and end up with back to back games that could be away.
> 
> It's still pretty sweet seeing the Caps in the #1 spot in the NHL with 73 points. Second is Chicago with 70 points. It's probably worth mentioning that the Caps have SEVEN games in hand against Chicago.
> 
> Caps still sporting that +55 goal diff. too.



Yeah, it would be hard to work it out w/ Anaheim. Caps have another West coast swing and play them. We don't host them again the rest of the season. Only hope is when the Anaheim comes back East they can swing thorough DC. Our friends up North are probably laughing their asses off over the cancellations.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps looked like they haven't played in 8 days....


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps looked like they haven't played in 8 days....



They looked dreadful in that 1st period. Holtby should have had that save in OT. He didn't seem focused. Still got a point in the standings though. Now another break.


----------



## Hank

Alright. All this All Star crap is over with, now let's get that Cup! Scored tix for Thursday's game! Let's do this!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Alright. All this All Star crap is over with, now let's get that Cup! Scored tix for Thursday's game! Let's do this!



Kuzy in the cowboy hat was pretty funny. Even if he did wiff on his shot.

I found the actual bracket games to be a bit more entertaining that I thought they would be.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Kuzy in the cowboy hat was pretty funny. Even if he did wiff on his shot.
> 
> I found the actual bracket games to be a bit more entertaining that I thought they would be.



Games were cool. I like everything about what they do (skills comp, game, etc.), just wish they did it after the season is over with.


----------



## Hank

Well that was a stinker!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Ovi, Johansson, and others out. Grubauer in the net, only 1 other game played in weeks. 

I'm hoping those excuses are the only reason why they lost. And almost lost in blowout fashion. FL is a good team that always seem to give us fits, but I don't know why they keep playing Grubauer against them.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Yes a stinker.  Now lets get back to business, start another big win streak.  The Panthers scare me, seemed to be a up and coming team with young and old mixed together.  I'm not a Brubauer fan and I pray nothing happens to Holtby, we could crash and burn like Montreal did when Price went out.  Same goes for Ovie 0-8 on the powerplay last night, Ochie was horrible in place of him on the powerplay.  Kuzys staying hot and hoping Burakosky has a second half of season like Kuzy had during the first half.  He has been on fire since they moved him to the second line.


----------



## Hank

Caps back to winning! Only 9 regulation loses. This team is good!

I ended w/ with some slammin' tickets for the Islanders game a few rows back from the glass..... Good times!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Ovi hat trick and fastest to 40 wins in NHL history!

It was a little sketchy there at the end and a few questionable calls (seems to be a theme recently), but the Caps got through it. 

On to the Stars. Should be a good game.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Someone better buy Grubauer a steak! 39 saves on 40 shots!?

Orpik looked solid on his first game back, too.

Pretty sure I'm going to stop watching the Caps in the first period. Just gives me anxiety.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Someone better buy Grubauer a steak! 39 saves on 40 shots!?
> 
> Orpik looked solid on his first game back, too.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to stop watching the Caps in the first period. Just gives me anxiety.



Yeah, I like the fact that Orpik is a pair of fresh legs coming into the season. Feel kinda of bad for Chorney though. He played solid filling his spot. At least we have some depth.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, I like the fact that Orpik is a pair of fresh legs coming into the season. Feel kinda of bad for Chorney though. He played solid filling his spot. At least we have some depth.



Couldn't ask much more from a guy called up from the AHL and play 40 games.

I still think MacLellan will go for a depth D player before the trade deadline, but we'll see.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps picked up Mike Weber from Buffalo. D-Line depth and a shot-blocker. Hopefully there will be a few less bruises on Niskanen. 

https://www.nhl.com/news/mike-weber-traded-to-capitals/c-279097650?tid=278542340


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps picked up Mike Weber from Buffalo. D-Line depth and a shot-blocker. Hopefully there will be a few less bruises on Niskanen.
> 
> https://www.nhl.com/news/mike-weber-traded-to-capitals/c-279097650?tid=278542340



He was solid last night. 3 hits, 5 blocked shots & a +1.

I am always in a great mood following a win against the Pens!

Can't wait for Playoffs!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Personally, I think Grubauer's playing better than Holtby right now.


----------



## b23hqb

Let's go lightning!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Personally, I think Grubauer's playing better than Holtby right now.



Holtby looked damn good last night!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Holtby looked damn good last night!



I'll take it. 

Good game last night. Caps _really_ need to get their 1st periods under control.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Good game last night. Caps _really_ need to get their 1st periods under control.



Yeah, I think at this point it is psychological. It has been addressed by everyone and their Mother. As long as they keep winning!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, I think at this point it is psychological. It has been addressed by everyone and their Mother. As long as they keep winning!



I'll take the wins for sure. Just wish they didn't have an 11 game streak decided by 1 goal. Makes for a fun watch (mainly because they're 8-3-0 in that stretch) but I want to see them score 4+ goals like they were earlier in the season. 

I think you're right though. When you're 20 points above the rest of the league, it's easy to get complacent. I think they'll ramp it up come playoff time.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'll take the wins for sure. Just wish they didn't have an 11 game streak decided by 1 goal. Makes for a fun watch (mainly because they're 8-3-0 in that stretch) but I want to see them score 4+ goals like they were earlier in the season.
> 
> I think you're right though. When you're 20 points above the rest of the league, it's easy to get complacent. I think they'll ramp it up come playoff time.



When they get going, they look scary good! GMBM made some nice subtle moves by adding Weber and Winnick.... Past few games have felt like playoff games. One more month!


----------



## Hank

President Trophy Winners! 

Ready to get the Playoffs started...

I've noticed the bandwagon fans are creeping out of the woodwork.

Orlov better get his #### straight or Homie will be scratched.

Let's Go Caps!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> President Trophy Winners!
> 
> Ready to get the Playoffs started...
> 
> I've noticed the bandwagon fans are creeping out of the woodwork.
> 
> Orlov better get his #### straight or Homie will be scratched.
> 
> Let's Go Caps!



Basically the only thing left is Holtbeast getting 49 wins.

Orlov needs some time off and practice getting the puck out of the zone. He can't do that #### during playoffs. 

Wilson had a nice goal last night but needs to do something about his penalty minutes, especially going forward.

Not sure what's up with Backstrom or Ovi. The top line doesn't seem to be doing much. That second line though.....

Hopefully Trotz shakes up the D lines. I'd like to see Carlson/Orpik, Niskanen/Schmidt, Chorney/Weber


----------



## b23hqb

I say the Caps continue with their traditional playoff push - one series and done.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Basically the only thing left is Holtbeast getting 49 wins.
> 
> Orlov needs some time off and practice getting the puck out of the zone. He can't do that #### during playoffs.



Trotz made sure Orlov knows this.


----------



## jg21

b23hqb said:


> I say the Caps continue with their traditional playoff push - one series and done.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Man I hope not... This year there seems to be a different mindset all around. I know that the history's there, but I feel better about this team than I've felt about any other. It seems they can come back from 2 or 3 goal deficits at will; of course, getting behind in the playoffs is not a recipe for success.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me at all to see Orlov be a healthy scratch vs. the Flyers.


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


>



Last 3 are tough games. Glad we aren't playing for our playoff lives.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Last 3 are tough games. Glad we aren't playing for our playoff lives.



I want to see Holtby get 49.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I want to see Holtby get 49.



Yeah, wonder how they will handle that if it boils down to the last game being that it is a back to back on Sat/Sun.


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Yeah, wonder how they will handle that if it boils down to the last game being that it is a back to back on Sat/Sun.



I think he plays the next 3 if needed for the record.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, wonder how they will handle that if it boils down to the last game being that it is a back to back on Sat/Sun.





jg21 said:


> I think he plays the next 3 if needed for the record.



My bet is on Grubauer being in goal on Sunday.

I'm sure the teams wants to get Holts the 49, but they all want the cup more. They'd rather have Holts in net for the playoffs.


----------



## Hank

http://www.csnmidatlantic.com/hocke...ltby-will-get-only-two-cracks-brodeurs-record

No matter what happens tonight against the Pittsburgh Penguins, the Capitals plan on giving goaltender Braden Holtby just one of the club’s final two regular season games against the St. Louis Blues and Anaheim Ducks, with backup Philipp Grubauer getting the other start.

With 47 wins in 64 starts, Holtby is one win away from tying Marty Brodeur’s single-season record of 48 wins, set in 2006-07 in the New Jersey Devils’ penultimate game of the regular season. Brodeur sat out the Devils’ final game of that regular season.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> http://www.csnmidatlantic.com/hocke...ltby-will-get-only-two-cracks-brodeurs-record
> 
> No matter what happens tonight against the Pittsburgh Penguins, the Capitals plan on giving goaltender Braden Holtby just one of the club’s final two regular season games against the St. Louis Blues and Anaheim Ducks, with backup Philipp Grubauer getting the other start.
> 
> With 47 wins in 64 starts, Holtby is one win away from tying Marty Brodeur’s single-season record of 48 wins, set in 2006-07 in the New Jersey Devils’ penultimate game of the regular season. Brodeur sat out the Devils’ final game of that regular season.



Good. As it should be. Focus on the cup.

But I hope it gives them something to fight for. They seemingly have had nothing to play for over the last month or so. Hopefully a kick in the ass.

Plus I really want to see ####sburgh lose.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Good. As it should be. Focus on the cup.
> 
> But I hope it gives them something to fight for. They seemingly have had nothing to play for over the last month or so. Hopefully a kick in the ass.
> 
> Plus I really want to see ####sburgh lose.



I think they will up the intensity tonight..... They better! Of course,  I despise the Pens!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I think they will up the intensity tonight..... They better! Of course,  I despise the Pens!



Pretty sure I'm jinxing it.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Pretty sure I'm jinxing it.



Frustrating, to say the least.... Wilson needs to chill or ride the bench. Orlov is playing sloppy as all get out. He was a -2 last night. I think Chorney should be in there.


----------



## Hank

Couldn't ask for a better night! This is what they need to look like throughout the playoffs! Ovi was on fire & great to see Holtz tie that record!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Tonight's the night!

Let the playoffs begin. I think this series will be a good one (but hoping Caps get it done in 4)


----------



## jg21

Great game. Now someone needs to plant Schenn in the second row next game.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Great game. Now someone needs to plant Schenn in the second row next game.



You could see the frustration in the Flyers team toward the end. Lots of bodies flying around.

Another slow start for the Caps, but they ramped it up at the end. The defense was stifling everything the Flyers had. Only allowed 4 shots on goal over 2 periods! Plus that last few minute push where the Caps D kept them at the blue line to kill the game.

Loved it. Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Grumpy

jg21 said:


> Great game. Now someone needs to plant Schenn in the second row next game.



I say save it til a regular season game next year, if the Cappies don't react to the cheap shots, it just frustrates the Flyers more and will lead to more power plays.


----------



## Midnightrider

This wasn't a blackout locally was it? I tried to watch it on NBCSN, where the guide and the internet said it should be, but I got a message saying it was not available in our area. I ended up finding it on one of the other CSN channels. Just wondering if that was a dishnetwork thing.


----------



## Hank

Midnightrider said:


> This wasn't a blackout locally was it? I tried to watch it on NBCSN, where the guide and the internet said it should be, but I got a message saying it was not available in our area. I ended up finding it on one of the other CSN channels. Just wondering if that was a dishnetwork thing.



Whole first round is on CSN.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> You could see the frustration in the Flyers team toward the end. Lots of bodies flying around.
> 
> Another slow start for the Caps, but they ramped it up at the end. The defense was stifling everything the Flyers had. Only allowed 4 shots on goal over 2 periods! Plus that last few minute push where the Caps D kept them at the blue line to kill the game.
> 
> Loved it. Can't wait for Saturday.



Knocking Couturier out for the rest of the series is huge! Ovi is a wrecking ball....Great defensive game from the Caps!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Midnightrider said:


> This wasn't a blackout locally was it? I tried to watch it on NBCSN, where the guide and the internet said it should be, but I got a message saying it was not available in our area. I ended up finding it on one of the other CSN channels. Just wondering if that was a dishnetwork thing.



NBCSN was supposed to show the national coverage.

CSN was local coverage, and who I watch (Joe B. and Locker!)


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Knocking Couturier out for the rest of the series is huge! Ovi is a wrecking ball....Great defensive game from the Caps!



I hadn't heard he was out for the series. Hell yea.

I wonder if his shoulder was dislocated. He was hurting.

Orpik had a few good hits (and a couple penalties), and Wilson's fight with Simmonds was nice to see (plus made it 4 on 4 instead of Flyers PP).


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I hadn't heard he was out for the series. Hell yea.
> 
> I wonder if his shoulder was dislocated. He was hurting.
> 
> Orpik had a few good hits (and a couple penalties), and Wilson's fight with Simmonds was nice to see (plus made it 4 on 4 instead of Flyers PP).



 AC Sprain in his shoulder. Probably dislocated... Done!

More importantly keeping Simmonds out of the remainder of the game (7minutes)... Huge as well!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I keep forgetting Brick does viewing parties and such for the Caps games. They had one yesterday. $3.50 pints and 1/2 price wing specials after goals. 

The next one is Wed. the 20th.


> Join Us for GAME 4 of the CAPS Playoff opening round match up against the Flyers! Wear your Gear and recieve your first beer for a BUCK!! Half price wings after every CAPS goal!! Brick gift cards and raffles will be drawn at the end of each period.



https://www.facebook.com/events/250690615277779/


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I keep forgetting Brick does viewing parties and such for the Caps games. They had one yesterday. $3.50 pints and 1/2 price wing specials after goals.
> 
> The next one is Wed. the 20th.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/250690615277779/



Yeah, that's where I watched the game last night.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, that's where I watched the game last night.



See you Wednesday.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning looking pretty good, and tough, at 2-0 vs the Red Wings.......


----------



## Hank

Damn. That was a lot of hockey watching this past weekend. Nothing like NHL Playoffs!

Holtz in the zone! Go Caps!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

How 'bout Chimmer's goal @ 101'?


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> How 'bout Chimmer's goal @ 101'?



Mason was sleeping. Lucky that wasn't the game winner, although I am sure that was in his head for the rest of the game...


----------



## Grumpy

jg21 said:


> Great game. Now someone needs to plant Schenn in the second row next game.



Close, but he was nicely planted back on the bench with a legal hit.


----------



## jg21

Great win.  PP was killing.   Nice exhibition of sportsmanship by the garbage Philly fans.

Orpik will be missed, but Weber can step up.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Great win.  PP was killing.   Nice exhibition of sportsmanship by the garbage Philly fans.
> 
> Orpik will be missed, but Weber can step up.



Typical Philly fans. They are stereotyped for a reason. We don't know if Orpik will be missing any games yet. To me it looked like a concussion. If he is out, I would like to see Chorney take his spot over Weber. Chorney filled in nicely while Orpik was out during the regular season.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Typical Philly fans. They are stereotyped for a reason. We don't know if Orpik will be missing any games yet. To me it looked like a concussion. If he is out, I would like to see Chorney take his spot over Weber. Chorney filled in nicely while Orpik was out during the regular season.



Chorney's in for Orpik tonight.


----------



## Hank

Ted must of wanted one more first rounder in DC for some extra $$$$

They looked flat as Hell in the first 2.


----------



## Grumpy

Hank said:


> Ted must of wanted one more first rounder in DC for some extra $$$$
> 
> They looked flat as Hell in the first 2.



They've look flat an awful lot all season in the 1st period, but I think they were off and confused because the Flyers came out playing hockey instead of smear the queer.


----------



## Hank

Grumpy said:


> They've look flat an awful lot all season in the 1st period, but I think they were off and confused because the Flyers came out playing hockey instead of smear the queer.



Yeah, Philly had something to prove after the team and their fans were trashed by hockey fans worldwide...

Ends Friday in DC....


----------



## b23hqb

Tampa Bay Lightning move on into next round with time to get well for two missing stars. Let's Go LIGHTNING!


----------



## jg21

Little setback tonight. I cannot believe the Caps can lose 4 straight.


----------



## wharf rat

jg21 said:


> Little setback tonight. I cannot believe the Caps can lose 4 straight.



I can. 
It's part of being a Caps fan.
Plus, the Flyers have won 4 straight in the fairly recent past. Think it was 2009 or 10 against the Bruins.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Next up: Pittsburgh.


----------



## Hank

If anything, our D looked awesome this series. Hope we can shutdown the Pens scoring machine.


----------



## jg21

One of my Yinzer buddies told me, "Just wait...Pittsburgh ain't Philly"  So I said, "So what, The Caps ain't the Rangers either." 

 I thought it was kind of clever, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> One of my Yinzer buddies told me, "Just wait...Pittsburgh ain't Philly"  So I said, "So what, The Caps ain't the Rangers either."
> 
> I thought it was kind of clever, but I could be wrong...



I've got 2 good friends that live in Yinzburgh and they've already started the chatter.

Take a look at the comment section on nhl.com articles and it's full of "chokers". 

I'll withhold comment because I'm superstitious.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Also, good on (ex-Caps) Brouwer for scoring the game winner and knocking out the Blackhawks. (Even though it took him 3 tries )


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Also, good on (ex-Caps) Brouwer for scoring the game winner and knocking out the Blackhawks. (Even though it took him 3 tries )



No doubt! I was rooting for them because of him and the mother####er gets the GWG! Good stuff!


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> One of my Yinzer buddies told me, "Just wait...Pittsburgh ain't Philly"  So I said, "So what, The Caps ain't the Rangers either."
> 
> I thought it was kind of clever, but I could be wrong...



Not really clever, but nice try. Pitt is probably the hottest team entering the playoffs,15-3 in last 18 games, to close out the regular season, including two wins against those Caps, so, just sayin'......


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Not really clever, but nice try. Pitt is probably the hottest team entering the playoffs,15-3 in last 18 games, to close out the regular season, including two wins against those Caps, so, just sayin'......



Half our lineup was out for that last game... just sayin'.


----------



## b23hqb

But obviously, then, not the first loss, so good for them. Won't take much for a team and it's fans who were to sweep the Flyers but failed, to to cave into their historical haste to depart from the playoffs. Just sayin'....


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I wonder when Orpik will be back.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> But obviously, then, not the first loss, so good for them. Won't take much for a team and it's fans who were to sweep the Flyers but failed, to to cave into their historical haste to depart from the playoffs. Just sayin'....



Who said they were supposed to sweep the Flyers? I didn't expect them to. As a matter of fact I predicted it going 6 games. Flyers started turning it on the last quarter of the season just like the Pens did. Hell, they ended the year w/ 96 points, just 9 regulation losses less than the Caps. That's no slouch. I don't think any of the 16 teams in the playoffs should be considered "easy", "sweepable" opponents....  You sure you know hockey?


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> I've got 2 good friends that live in Yinzburgh and they've already started the chatter.
> 
> Take a look at the comment section on nhl.com articles and it's full of "chokers".
> 
> I'll withhold comment because I'm superstitious.




Yeah, all I can do is sit there and listen to the crap because, well, because of the past.  I certainly would like to be able to return some in 2 weeks.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Who said they were supposed to sweep the Flyers? I didn't expect them to. As a matter of fact I predicted it going 6 games. Flyers started turning it on the last quarter of the season just like the Pens did. Hell, they ended the year w/ 96 points, just 9 regulation losses less than the Caps. That's no slouch. I don't think any of the 16 teams in the playoffs should be considered "easy", "sweepable" opponents....  You sure you know hockey?



I expected them to sweep based on the season both teams had. I never said the Flyers were easy. I know a bit about hockey and other sports that have multiple games per round. After you got up 2-0, plenty of talk about a sweep, some of it pretty funny:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...etailer-sends-out-premature-caps-sweep-email/

I am not a fan of either Pit or Wash.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...etailer-sends-out-premature-caps-sweep-email/



Well, that was certainly stupid of them...

4th win is the hardest to win.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Well, that was certainly stupid of them...
> 
> 4th win is the hardest to win.



Got that right.

Let's Go Lightning!


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Got that right.
> 
> Let's Go Lightning!



Isles w/ 3 goals in the 1st..... Ouch! Bishop lookin' shaky!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Big game tonight!

I'm cursing my boss for scheduling me OT tonight. Missing this game and the NFL draft.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Big game tonight!
> 
> I'm cursing my boss for scheduling me OT tonight. Missing this game and the NFL draft.



Damn. That sucks. Is your job a type of where you could stream it on a computer or phone?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Damn. That sucks. Is your job a type of where you could stream it on a computer or phone?



I'll be on a federal facility with escorts (giggity) so it may be frowned upon (unless they are hockey fans too) 

My project manager called this morning and said the day may get shifted to tomorrow or next week. (fingers crossed)

EDIT: Work reschedule for Tuesday. No games to miss!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Isles w/ 3 goals in the 1st..... Ouch! Bishop lookin' shaky!



Started out with no sign of rust, then just left the ice for the next 40 minutes until they decided to play again. A disturbing trademark of this team the last three or four years, but they always seem to recover. They lost game 1 against both Detroit and the Rangers last year and eventually won each series 4-3. They made it close last night, even with missing at least three wide open nets in the 3rd until the empty netter with a minute left. Oh, well. Saturday should be much different.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Glad I didn't miss that game. 

This really should be the conference final game. The whole 1 vs. 2 and 5 vs. 6 thing blows.



Pens came out shooting, Holtby looked good, again. Pens first line was out there for every one of Oshie's goals. Glad to see the second line stepping up a bit more, but still need more scoring (and shots) from Williams and Kuzy. Wonder if Orlov gets scratched next game, or if he drops to the 4th line.


----------



## b23hqb

The Lightning and Pens both responded well to game 1 setbacks. Lightning have their work cut out to regain that so called "home ice advantage". Same for the Caps.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps play like they did last night and this series wont last past 5 games.  They looked like a high school hockey team the first 2 periods, you would think by now its been drilled into their heads to shoot the puck and stop trying for fancy passes to the other guy. Its hard to believe that Kuzy has turned so cold after the all star break.  Holtby cant always be the one to save their a$$'s.  Where are all our 20 goal scorers we had this year, seems only Oshie has shown up to play.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Caps play like they did last night and this series wont last past 5 games.  They looked like a high school hockey team the first 2 periods, you would think by now its been drilled into their heads to shoot the puck and stop trying for fancy passes to the other guy. Its hard to believe that Kuzy has turned so cold after the all star break.  Holtby cant always be the one to save their a$$'s.  Where are all our 20 goal scorers we had this year, seems only Oshie has shown up to play.



Yeah. Shots on goal were ridiculous. Orpik is most likely looking at a 1 game suspension.


----------



## jg21

Yeah but....     

 Even though they gave the puck away like it was radioactive, and had only 10 shots after 2 periods, they still only lost by 1.    I agree they can't keep depending on Holts and the PK, but I see no reason to panic yet.  Of course, lose 2 in Yinzerville and then I'll panic.  I can't believe how many shots they pass up looking for the perfect play; didn't they learn anything from Chimera's 110 footer? lol.  Hoping the offense comes alive tomorrow night.


----------



## DoWhat

Hank said:


> Yeah. Shots on goal were ridiculous. Orpik is most likely looking at a 1 game suspension.



3 game suspension


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Defense has been solid, but offensively they need to step it up. I think Trotz should shift some line around.

Orpik missed a few games last series and we did okay. I guess that means more play from Orlov, which I'm not exactly excited about.


----------



## b23hqb

No comments today after last night's loss? Anybody?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> No comments today after last night's loss? Anybody?



Can't speak for Hank, but I feel like I'm just jinxing it. 

they played great last night. 49 shots on goal. 

Murray is simply playing lights out right now. Letang got a game suspension and if the Caps play like they did last night, tomorrow, I like our chances to tie the series. It'll basically be the opposite of the Flyers series.  

Ovi is on the brink of a break out, IMO.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Can't speak for Hank, but I feel like I'm just jinxing it.
> 
> they played great last night. 49 shots on goal.
> 
> Murray is simply playing lights out right now. Letang got a game suspension and if the Caps play like they did last night, tomorrow, I like our chances to tie the series. It'll basically be the opposite of the Flyers series.
> 
> Ovi is on the brink of a break out, IMO.



#8 hadn't  scored a goal in how many consecutive playoff games until Monday? He is due to score, unless Murray continues his hot streak,. for sure. 

Lightning pulled out a terrific OT win last night, coming back three times to tie the game, and crush it in OT. Let's go Lightning!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Can't speak for Hank, but I feel like I'm just jinxing it.
> 
> they played great last night. 49 shots on goal.
> 
> Murray is simply playing lights out right now. Letang got a game suspension and if the Caps play like they did last night, tomorrow, I like our chances to tie the series. It'll basically be the opposite of the Flyers series.
> 
> Ovi is on the brink of a break out, IMO.



Yeah, Murray has been the series MVP. At least in the past 2 games. Hope the Caps look just as hungry tonight as they did Monday. Letang out will certainly help. He logs a ton of ice time. The prick should have had at least a 2 game suspension.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Yeah, Murray has been the series MVP. At least in the past 2 games. Hope the Caps look just as hungry tonight as they did Monday. Letang out will certainly help. He logs a ton of ice time. The prick should have had at least a 2 game suspension.



Read a good article on that. The NHL penalizes more for if you hurt the guy rather than the hit itself. So, same/same = different penalties if the guy you nail happens to be a little tougher. 

Game 3 was hockey at it's maddening best. The Caps had, what, 50 shots on goal, a lot of them really good ones and nothing to show for it until things got frantic late. And the Pen's get two lucky bounces. It's what I love and hate about the game. Murray, like so many greats in the playoff past, was amazing.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> #8 hadn't  scored a goal in how many consecutive playoff games until Monday? He is due to score, unless Murray continues his hot streak,. for sure.
> 
> Lightning pulled out a terrific OT win last night, coming back three times to tie the game, and crush it in OT. Let's go Lightning!



Yeah, well, 87 is due, too, if we're gonna play that game. And 71 as well.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> No comments today after last night's loss? Anybody?



Playoff hockey. Nothing better. LOVE it.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Playoff hockey. Nothing better. LOVE it.



Old lord Stanley's cup is the hardest trophy to win in all of team sports, for sure.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Old lord Stanley's cup is the hardest trophy to win in all of team sports, for sure.



Gosh, now you got me thinking. The NBA during the Lakers/Celtics/Pistons/Bulls 80's and early 90's was a lot like the NHL; you had to be tough, really tough, to make it.


----------



## jg21

Coming back to DC down 3-1.   Can the Caps win 3 straight? It's been done.   I love playoff hockey, but losing year after year to Pittsburgh is tough; all my PA relatives never let me forget it. Jagoffs.

 I decided tonight that if they lose, I will just enjoy their regular season successes in the future with the realization that they will never win a cup.  

And how can Malkin's head shot on Winnick not be suspendable?


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Gosh, now you got me thinking. The NBA during the Lakers/Celtics/Pistons/Bulls 80's and early 90's was a lot like the NHL; you had to be tough, really tough, to make it.



I'll stick with the NHL on that one. It's hard enough to score a goal anytime, harder still in the playoffs, and they have that gut wrenching, sudden death golden goal wins it all in any OT. Not to mention the physical beat down these teams put on each other.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I'll stick with the NHL on that one. It's hard enough to score a goal anytime, harder still in the playoffs, and they have that gut wrenching, sudden death golden goal wins it all in any OT. Not to mention the physical beat down these teams put on each other.



For sure,  the NBA has softened the thing up, lot. All the old timers are laughing about Steph curry being some sort of god. They all know they beat the hell out of Jordan and that's what made him great. Curry, they'd have him in therapy 8 days a week. "Why don't they like me?"


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps are done. They couldn't beat the Pens without Letang, Matta, and Fehr in the Pens' lineup.

Holtby gave up a goal that he shouldn't have. Weber handed the game away in OT. All those chances and bounces in front of the net never materialize and Murray is a one man team.

Hate to say it, but I don't see them coming back and taking the series.


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> Old lord Stanley's cup is the hardest trophy to win in all of team sports, for sure.



1 team figures out how to do it every year.  No harder or easier than any other playoff based sport.


----------



## Hank

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! The End.


----------



## JoeR

jg21 said:


> Coming back to DC down 3-1.   Can the Caps win 3 straight? It's been done.   I love playoff hockey, but losing year after year to Pittsburgh is tough; all my PA relatives never let me forget it. Jagoffs.
> 
> I decided tonight that if they lose, I will just enjoy their regular season successes in the future with the realization that they will never win a cup.
> 
> And how can Malkin's head shot on Winnick not be suspendable?



You do realize the Pans & Caps haven't played each other in the playoffs since the 08/09 season.


----------



## Larry Gude

JoeR said:


> You do realize the Pans & Caps haven't played each other in the playoffs since the 08/09 season.



You do realize we're talking about the Caps?


----------



## JoeR

Larry Gude said:


> You do realize we're talking about the Caps?



I realize that. My statement was because jg21 said this in his post.
"I love playoff hockey, but losing year after year to Pittsburgh is tough"
Not sure if they follow the Caps as closely others here do. The Pens and Caps haven't played each other in the playoffs since my Pens won that year.


----------



## Larry Gude

JoeR said:


> I realize that. My statement was because jg21 said this in his post.
> "I love playoff hockey, but losing year after year to Pittsburgh is tough"
> Not sure if they follow the Caps as closely others here do. The Pens and Caps haven't played each other in the playoffs since my Pens won that year.



As Cap fans we are aware that we are, what, 7-1 v. Penns in the playoffs? We come back to this alter every damn spring thinking, if nothing else, even blind squirrels find the occasional acorn. We've been one of the best regular season teams far more time than I can count. I don't know chapter and verse but I'd suggest we have the absolutely most tragic post season history of ANY team in ANY sport, ever and one common author of our misery has been you foul fowl. It just sucks and it's as simple as that. I've been at this long enough to remember when we couldn't get past the Rangers or the Devils as well. At least when I was a kid we simply didn't even dare dream of getting past the Islanders of the 1980's. Everything else is this...this...thing. This mental block. This Shakespearean tragedy. And perhaps that is why it is so bad; it is never a tragic comedy. The team does try. It does make changes. It does find great mixes of defense, offense, stoutness, experience, goal keeping and yet every time...   

You watch. We'll win the next two and lose in overtime in an epic game 7. This team is simply too good to not win the next two and get our hopes up. 


Again.


----------



## jg21

JoeR said:


> I realize that. My statement was because jg21 said this in his post.
> "I love playoff hockey, but losing year after year to Pittsburgh is tough"
> Not sure if they follow the Caps as closely others here do. The Pens and Caps haven't played each other in the playoffs since my Pens won that year.



Yeah, I follow hockey pretty much religiously. Sorry for the hyperbole; it just seems losing to the Pens is much worse than losing to the Rangers.


----------



## jg21

Larry Gude said:


> As Cap fans we are aware that we are, what, 7-1 v. Penns in the playoffs? We come back to this alter every damn spring thinking, if nothing else, even blind squirrels find the occasional acorn. We've been one of the best regular season teams far more time than I can count. I don't know chapter and verse but I'd suggest we have the absolutely most tragic post season history of ANY team in ANY sport, ever and one common author of our misery has been you foul fowl. It just sucks and it's as simple as that. I've been at this long enough to remember when we couldn't get past the Rangers or the Devils as well. At least when I was a kid we simply didn't even dare dream of getting past the Islanders of the 1980's. Everything else is this...this...thing. This mental block. This Shakespearean tragedy. And perhaps that is why it is so bad; it is never a tragic comedy. The team does try. It does make changes. It does find great mixes of defense, offense, stoutness, experience, goal keeping and yet every time...
> 
> 
> 
> You watch. We'll win the next two and lose in overtime in an epic game 7. This team is simply too good to not win the next two and get our hopes up.
> 
> 
> Again.



Well put, Larry. That's it in a nutshell.  I can see the same thing happening.  

Could it be my last great memory of an OT game 7 was beating Boston in Boston a few years ago?  Joel Ward!  I will not mention his high sticking double minor in game 7 against the Rangers that lost that series.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> 1 team figures out how to do it every year.  No harder or easier than any other playoff based sport.



Harder. One team has to win 16 games just in the playoffs. While beating each other up the entire time.

I guess we agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## DoWhat

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

NYI will throw the kitchen sink at the Lightning in period 3 today in a desperate bid to avoid elimination. Let's go Lightning!


----------



## PsyOps

So, it ends for the Caps tonight.  The most dominant team in the NHL by miles - the best Caps team I've ever seen - does a Phil Mickelson.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Grumpy

PsyOps said:


> So, it ends for the Caps tonight.  The most dominant team in the NHL by miles - the best Caps team I've ever seen - does a Phil Mickelson.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Larry Gude

PsyOps said:


> So, it ends for the Caps tonight.  The most dominant team in the NHL by miles - the best Caps team I've ever seen - does a Phil Mickelson.  It was good while it lasted.



No, it won't. They'll win, fairly comfortably tonight. Then, game 7 and we'll see.


----------



## b23hqb

Just get it done, Pittsburgh, so my Lightning don't turn into a pile of rust from these elongated periods of rest......


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Just get it done, Pittsburgh, so my Lightning don't turn into a pile of rust from these elongated periods of rest......



I'd think you'd want as long as possible. More time = possibility of Stamkos coming back.


----------



## PsyOps

Larry Gude said:


> No, it won't. They'll win, fairly comfortably tonight. Then, game 7 and we'll see.



I hope you're right.  I'm just not feeling the mojo.


----------



## PsyOps

Larry Gude said:


> No, it won't. They'll win, fairly comfortably tonight. Then, game 7 and we'll see.



The most dominant team in the NHL by miles - the best Caps team I've ever seen - does a Phil Mickelson. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Larry Gude

PsyOps said:


> The most dominant team in the NHL by miles - the best Caps team I've ever seen - does a Phil Mickelson. It was good while it lasted.



They got beat by a clearly better team.  That's all I got. :shrug:


----------



## PsyOps

Larry Gude said:


> They got beat by a clearly better team.  That's all I got. :shrug:



I'd rather look at like Mickelson.  That guy is the best, except that he's his own worst enemy.  Players don't beat him; he loses.  The Caps blew away the season.  Rarely do you see such a dominant team in the NHL; yet in the playoffs they struggled nearly every game.  They seem to have a completely different mentality going into playoff games.  Watching last night, they consistently left the crease wide open.  During the regular season they effectively kept the crease clear.  Ovechkin seemed to lose steam quickly.  He was routinely off the ice in a matter of about 20 seconds.  I don't know, maybe they just suffered from burnout.  

In any event; I thought this was their year.  A very hopeful team into next season.


----------



## Larry Gude

I was wondering about the crease.  The whole series, that's how they scored and we didn't.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

PsyOps said:


> I'd rather look at like Mickelson.  That guy is the best, except that he's his own worst enemy.  Players don't beat him; he loses.  The Caps blew away the season.  Rarely do you see such a dominant team in the NHL; yet in the playoffs they struggled nearly every game.  They seem to have a completely different mentality going into playoff games.  Watching last night, they consistently left the crease wide open.  During the regular season they effectively kept the crease clear.  Ovechkin seemed to lose steam quickly.  He was routinely off the ice in a matter of about 20 seconds.  I don't know, maybe they just suffered from burnout.
> 
> In any event; I thought this was their year.  A very hopeful team into next season.



Playoff hockey is a different animal. And to be fair, the Penguins were the hottest team since December. The Caps were never their same dominant force after the blizzard and all star breaks. 

Leaving the crease open give Holtby better sight lines, but it can bite you. They rely on keeping the puck along the boards defensively so keeping the crease open allows Holtby to see the pucks coming from the outside. 

Ovi goes off the ice when they aren't in the offensive zone. Ovi is a hell of a goal scorer, but a ####ty defenseman. If stuck playing defense he routinely just glides down ice not really doing much (besides throwing his body around sometimes). I don't want him in the D-zone so I'm okay with him going to the bench in those situations.

Matt Murray saved this postseason for the Pens. I'd even argue he's candidate for the Smythe trophy. Pens had a few lucky bounces along the way. Bounces off of blockers, off skates, Hagelin's back-of-the-stick deflection last night, pucks seemingly bouncing to Pens players. It was all series and looking back, it's easy to say Holtby should not have let the first goal in. He shouldn't have given up a few that he did, but it's hockey. 

You can argue the Caps should have gained a bit more (at least one more goal) from those (3) back-to-back-to-back delay of game penalties. You can argue that Orpik shouldn't have hit Matta like he did and force one of your top four defensemen to sit for 3 games. You can argue Orlov got way too many chances after his #### ups at the end of the season. You can argue all that, but it's hockey. Not only hockey, but playoff hockey.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'd think you'd want as long as possible. More time = possibility of Stamkos coming back.



No. Stralman returning is more important to TB, in my opinion. Stamkos would be nice, but with that blood clot situation of his, I doubt if we would see him before the finals, if they get that far. Returning any of those players would displace others playing at a high level, except for Stralman. He is the leader on defense, but Thor (Hedman) is a beast both defending and scoring. Just get the darn thing going @ Pitt.


----------



## b23hqb

I guess the OP may as well stick a fork in this thread and pull it, like taking the puck and going home when you lose. As long as anything NHL doesn't contain Capitols in it, is no NHL news at all.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I guess the OP may as well stick a fork in this thread and pull it, like taking the puck and going home when you lose. As long as anything NHL doesn't contain Capitols in it, is no NHL news at all.



Not at all. That was a great game last night and a real eye opener as to what the Caps are missing, constantly, this time of year. Actually not an eye opener as much as a reminder. The Caps are always missing a second or even third line guy, several of them, who, unless you're a true fan, you've never heard of who just play with this sense of urgency and sense of purpose that is palpable. We often have one of those guys but they stick out for being that one or two guys. The lighting made the Pens look like the Pens made us look; just a step slow, relying a bit too much on the stars, just not quite that sense of urgency those guys bring. 

And they always seem to be a small guy. A St. Louis kinda guy who is a pest and plays his guts out. Guys like Kessel and Hornqvuist who are all a tad smaller than most of the Caps. So, the lighting, those guys all seemed just a tad big and the lighting seemed faster, quicker, guys like Johnson and Callahan. I really didn't realize how big the caps were until I looked it up for this piece. And I didn't know Sidney was under 6'. 

In any event, when you get to the final four, this is when the NHL, finally, shines, I


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> Not at all. That was a great game last night and a real eye opener as to what the Caps are missing, constantly, this time of year. Actually not an eye opener as much as a reminder. The Caps are always missing a second or even third line guy, several of them, who, unless you're a true fan, you've never heard of who just play with this sense of urgency and sense of purpose that is palpable. We often have one of those guys but they stick out for being that one or two guys. The lighting made the Pens look like the Pens made us look; just a step slow, relying a bit too much on the stars, just not quite that sense of urgency those guys bring.
> 
> And they always seem to be a small guy. A St. Louis kinda guy who is a pest and plays his guts out. Guys like Kessel and Hornqvuist who are all a tad smaller than most of the Caps. So, the lighting, those guys all seemed just a tad big and the lighting seemed faster, quicker, guys like Johnson and Callahan. I really didn't realize how big the caps were until I looked it up for this piece. And I didn't know Sidney was under 6'.
> 
> In any event, when you get to the final four, this is when the NHL, finally, shines, I



That's the thing. Caps have a few great 2nd and 3rd line guys. They just don't show up in the playoffs (but they make a head scratcher goal in the Worlds...looking at you Kuzy)


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> That's the thing. Caps have a few great 2nd and 3rd line guys. They just don't show up in the playoffs (but they make a head scratcher goal in the Worlds...looking at you Kuzy)



But why? What is it? From the Langway era on, there have been something terrific teams, really, really good, deep, talented teams. There has LONG been a solid fan base. Has anyone in hockey had the ongoing, endless sports tragedy of this team?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> But why? What is it? From the Langway era on, there have been something terrific teams, really, really good, deep, talented teams. There has LONG been a solid fan base. Has anyone in hockey had the ongoing, endless sports tragedy of this team?



As a Caps fan, I wish I knew. 

Not even just hockey, but sports in general. Year after year, team after team, coach after coach. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## b23hqb

Glad the thread continues......


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> As a Caps fan, I wish I knew.
> 
> Not even just hockey, but sports in general. Year after year, team after team, coach after coach. Nothing seems to help.



Hold up. The SKins had some of the best glory years, ever. 5 super bowls is no small potatoes. The problem there is simply the owner. He may have decided winning is more important than playing with his toy but, we will see. That doesn't take away those 5 trips to the show and 3 wins. The Bullets had a time, too. 

More like the Caps is the Nats; great teams that can't get it done. But, they are FAR younger and newer at this.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Glad the thread continues......



This is the best hockey has to offer, their final 4. The finals usually aren't as good as this.


----------



## b23hqb

Ouch. A quick finish to the OT, which is always good. TB heads home with the much wanted split. Let's go Bolts!


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Ouch. A quick finish to the OT, which is always good.



What?????   OT doesn't even begin to get good until late in the FIRST over time. If there is one thing hockey has that no other sport has, it's the closing minutes of a period, especially the 3rd and even more so in over time. The tension is stunning. 

Basketball has endless timeouts. 
Baseball in the bottom of the ninth with based loaded, two outs, 3-2 count comes kinda close except for all of the rest of the game which is pretty dull. 
Football has enormous ebb and flow. 

Hockey is like a balloon that gets fuller and fuller and fuller and fuller and...BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!   Bedlam.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> What?????   OT doesn't even begin to get good until late in the FIRST over time. If there is one thing hockey has that no other sport has, it's the closing minutes of a period, especially the 3rd and even more so in over time. The tension is stunning.
> 
> Basketball has endless timeouts.
> Baseball in the bottom of the ninth with based loaded, two outs, 3-2 count comes kinda close except for all of the rest of the game which is pretty dull.
> Football has enormous ebb and flow.
> 
> Hockey is like a balloon that gets fuller and fuller and fuller and fuller and...BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!   Bedlam.



My take on OT - get 'er done, one way or the other so I can get some sleep, and save the players for the next game. A quick finish, almost painless, except in a game 7..........


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> My take on OT - get 'er done, one way or the other so I can get some sleep, and save the players for the next game. A quick finish, almost painless, except in a game 7..........



Hey, I'm a caps fan. There was no such thing as 4 OT's until we came along!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Hey, I'm a caps fan. There was no such thing as 4 OT's until we came along!!!!



I fell asleep just thinking about 4 OT's........


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I fell asleep just thinking about 4 OT's........



Me, too but, when it goes to OT, the first thing I think of is that this could go on forever. It adds to the tension.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Me, too but, when it goes to OT, the first thing I think of is that this could go on forever. It adds to the tension.



Tension - until something snaps. Usually the feelings of the losing team and fans, that is. Ouch.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Hey, I'm a caps fan. There was no such thing as 4 OT's until we came along!!!!



I was there @ the Cap Centre! Another heartbreaker!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> But why? What is it? From the Langway era on, there have been something terrific teams, really, really good, deep, talented teams. There has LONG been a solid fan base. Has anyone in hockey had the ongoing, endless sports tragedy of this team?



The Cap Centre was built on Indian burial grounds in Landover. We are forever cursed!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> The Cap Centre was built on Indian burial grounds in Landover. We are forever cursed!!!



At least that makes some sense. IIRC, you're serious. And if you were kidding, I think I do remember something of that sort. 

Yes, I am that old.


----------



## Restitution

Larry Gude said:


> There has LONG been a solid fan base.





I remember going to a few Caps games before Ovechkin was signed. One in particular vs. Red Wings. There were more Wings jerseys in the arena BY FAR than Caps. When the horn would sound..... the response was a resounding "Let's GO RED WINGS!!!" In the Caps' home arena.....

It wasn't until Ovechkin came aboard and the Caps got competitive that the so-called "fan-base" came out of the shadows.


----------



## Hank

Restitution said:


> I remember going to a few Caps games before Ovechkin was signed. One in particular vs. Red Wings. There were more Wings jerseys in the arena BY FAR than Caps. When the horn would sound..... the response was a resounding "Let's GO RED WINGS!!!" In the Caps' home arena.....
> 
> It wasn't until Ovechkin came aboard and the Caps got competitive that the so-called "fan-base" came out of the shadows.



Disagree. I've been going to games for a long long time. Granted the fan base isn't as huge and loyal as some other teams, Caps have always had a pretty decent showing. Red Wings were the hot team back in late 90's, early 00's, of course they would have local bandwagon fans.


----------



## Larry Gude

Restitution said:


> I remember going to a few Caps games before Ovechkin was signed. One in particular vs. Red Wings. There were more Wings jerseys in the arena BY FAR than Caps. When the horn would sound..... the response was a resounding "Let's GO RED WINGS!!!" In the Caps' home arena.....
> 
> It wasn't until Ovechkin came aboard and the Caps got competitive that the so-called "fan-base" came out of the shadows.



Well, by all means, let us use your self described 'few' Caps games as a barometer of what 'LONG' is, from 1974 to today and all that came before #8. 

Let us forget Langway and Stevens and Hatcher and Garner and Carpenter and Brian Murry, his brothers years, Schoenfelds term,  and Dino and Bengt, Christian, Murphy, Dale Hunters game 7 goal against the Flyers, Gonchar, Olie the goalie, the Bondra years, by all means, tell us all about your couple of games and how there has not long been a solid fan base.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Well, by all means, let us use your self described 'few' Caps games as a barometer of what 'LONG' is, from 1974 to today and all that came before #8.
> 
> Let us forget Langway and Stevens and Hatcher and Garner and Carpenter and Brian Murry, his brothers years, Schoenfelds term,  and Dino and Bengt, Christian, Murphy, Dale Hunters game 7 goal against the Flyers, Gonchar, Olie the goalie, the Bondra years, by all means, tell us all about your couple of games and how there has not long been a solid fan base.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Disagree. I've been going to games for a long long time. Granted the fan base isn't as huge and loyal as some other teams, Caps have always had a pretty decent showing. Red Wings were the hot team back in late 90's, early 00's, of course they would have local bandwagon fans.



Pittsburgh fans seem to be the most annoying here, both for Steelers and Pens games, with the terrible towels and such. I said before your series with Pitt that I thought the pens were the hottest team around, probably very dangerous, and I think after last night there is no doubt. They just beat TB in every phase of the game, except goaltending.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Pittsburgh fans seem to be the most annoying here, both for Steelers and Pens games, with the terrible towels and such. I said before your series with Pitt that I thought the pens were the hottest team around, probably very dangerous, and I think after last night there is no doubt. They just beat TB in every phase of the game, except goaltending.




Last night was like how they played against the caps, relentless, keep possession, attack, get the d chasing, exhausted not being able to get a line change and then the inevitable


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Last night was like how they played against the caps, relentless, keep possession, attack, get the d chasing, exhausted not being able to get a line change and then the inevitable



Yup. I knew it would be the same thing against we here in Tampa. Now it's time for the Bolts to get relentless.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Yup. I knew it would be the same thing against we here in Tampa. Now it's time for the Bolts to get relentless.



Tampa is toast!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Tampa is toast!



How sure are you about that? 2-2 and back to Pitt tomorrow.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Tampa is toast!



Define 'toast'. I'd take the pens at this point but....maybe not.


----------



## Monello

Hank said:


> The Cap Centre was built on Indian burial grounds in Landover. We are forever cursed!!!



If that is the case then I bet Dan Snyder was born on a Friday the 13th when a black cat was breaking a mirror.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Define 'toast'. I'd take the pens at this point but....maybe not.



Ya know. Tampa looked worn down to me. 48 SOG. Pitt's speed & puck control were killing them. But, I was wrong. Tampa bounced back and basically matched their speed. TB does need to get a grip on those third periods because Pitt is looking beast for those last 20 minutes. The West series took a turn as well. I thought the Sharks were going to run away with it, but after last night, they are making a series out of it. Ex-Cap Troy Brouwer puttin' up 2 goals. It will be interesting what Fleury will do in net tonight.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Ya know. Tampa looked worn down to me. 48 SOG. Pitt's speed & puck control were killing them. But, I was wrong. Tampa bounced back and basically matched their speed. TB does need to get a grip on those third periods because Pitt is looking beast for those last 20 minutes. The West series took a turn as well. I thought the Sharks were going to run away with it, but after last night, they are making a series out of it. Ex-Cap Troy Brouwer puttin' up 2 goals. It will be interesting what Fleury will do in net tonight.



Final 4 is what we put up with the regular season for!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Final 4 is what we put up with the regular season for!



No doubt. I was telling the bartender last night, the Stanley Cup is the hardest championship to achieve due to playoff format and pretty much the best sport out there.

But, I enjoy the 82 game regular season. No complaints.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> No doubt. I was telling the bartender last night, the Stanley Cup is the hardest championship to achieve due to playoff format and pretty much the best sport out there.
> 
> But, I enjoy the 82 game regular season. No complaints.



82 games is bull####. So is 162. 
The thing the nfl has going for it is pretty much every game matters. And they're desperately trying to #### that up.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> 82 games is bull####. So is 162.
> The thing the nfl has going for it is pretty much every game matters. And they're desperately trying to #### that up.



The NFL is way bigger of a machine than the NHL. The NHL needs all those games for revenue to stay afloat.  Hell, ESPN barely recognizes the NHL. Bastards! How many regular season games would make you happy?


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> The NFL is way bigger of a machine than the NHL. The NHL needs all those games for revenue to stay afloat.  Hell, ESPN barely recognizes the NHL. Bastards! How many regular season games would make you happy?



Agree. Every NFL team does not have to sell one ticket to make a profit. That is built in from the TV contracts. Every ticket, hot dog, beer is just icing on the cake. Especially for teams like my Bucs, who are yearly about 20 mil below the salary cap. Baseball and hockey need all those games for the bottom line.

On a more positive note - Lightning! That was the kind of OT I prefer - short, in your face, and leave. About the most beautiful filthy dirty goal I have ever witnessed, and there are lots of them every year.


----------



## Larry Gude

Stunning game, give up TWO later period goals, miss a golden opportunity and then come right back and get that one. Weather the Penguin storm and then, what 1 minute into OT? 

No sport compares to this. The Lightning should not have be able to win that game. How do they lose now? Pens come back in 6, and then the best their is, game 7 hockey. 

Has anyone seen 87???? Is he in witness protection or something? Hurt?


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> The NFL is way bigger of a machine than the NHL. The NHL needs all those games for revenue to stay afloat.  Hell, ESPN barely recognizes the NHL. Bastards! How many regular season games would make you happy?



I guess the ugly grind is part of building the tension. Plus, at least hockey doesn't have near the season ending injuries and a guy can play a lot longer than 4 years.


----------



## Grumpy

Larry Gude said:


> Has anyone seen 87???? Is he in witness protection or something? Hurt?



Seems to me I read somewhere that he was in jail in NC along with Romo for using the men's room.


----------



## Larry Gude

Grumpy said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that he was in jail in NC along with Romo for using the men's room.



 Hater.


----------



## Hank

Murray is back in goal tonight. Putting a cold Fleury in was such a dumb decision in my opinion.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Murray is back in goal tonight. Putting a cold Fleury in was such a dumb decision in my opinion.



Especially considering how well Murray has been.


----------



## Hank

Game 7 should be a good one!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I wish Mike Milbury would get fired. He's the worst.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I wish Mike Milbury would get fired. He's the worst.



Him & Pierre... Can't stand them! Pierre knows his chit, but he is so far up Penguin ass, it's annoying! Milbury is just a dick.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Him & Pierre... Can't stand them! Pierre knows his chit, but he is so far up Penguin ass, it's annoying! Milbury is just a dick.



Did you see (I think it was) Game 1 or 2 with the Panthers? During 2nd intermission Milbury was asked what changed (you know, asking him to analyze) and he said "Well, Luonogo stopped more pucks this period".

The other host (woman, can't remember her name) was like "They pay you for that?"


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Did you see (I think it was) Game 1 or 2 with the Panthers? During 2nd intermission Milbury was asked what changed (you know, asking him to analyze) and he said "Well, Luonogo stopped more pucks this period".
> 
> The other host (woman, can't remember her name) was like "They pay you for that?"



Yeah. That's what I mean. Such a dick. You can tell Jonesy gets irritated by him. They go at it more & more often.

Milbury made a comment last week & said "if you are going to slash someone, at least break a bone when you do"....


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Yeah. That's what I mean. Such a dick. You can tell Jonesy gets irritated by him. They go at it more & more often.
> 
> Milbury made a comment last week & said "if you are going to slash someone, at least break a bone when you do"....



I heard that and I was like "Yup. That's pretty much what makes hockey special. He wasn't kidding and no one who is a fan was even remotely phased by that comment."


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Game 7 should be a good one!



TB is exactly where they deserve to be - Game 7 @ Pitt. The NHL needs to ban playoff games on Wednesday or Game 6's in Tampa, because the Lightning lose every time. Phil Esposito said it perfectly after the game Tuesday - it was a disgusting and embarrassing effort by TB. Time to shape up or play golf.


----------



## Hank

Glad to see the Sharks advance. Happy for Wardo! 

Also, I like Oshie, so I didn't want him to feel any resentment for being shipped here.

Hopefully, it will be TB vs Sharks w/ the Sharks taking the Cup!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Glad to see the Sharks advance. Happy for Wardo!
> 
> Also, I like Oshie, so I didn't want him to feel any resentment for being shipped here.
> 
> Hopefully, it will be TB vs Sharks w/ the Sharks taking the Cup!



Ward had 2 goals. He was our guy in a few playoff games, so I'm glad to see him continue that.

Sad to see Brouwer go, but it had to be someone.

We'll see tonight of Fehr will be in the running cup.

At least someone from the Caps will get that feeling.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Pens/Sharks for the Cup.


----------



## Hank

Let's go Sharks!!!!

#42


----------



## b23hqb

The Pens were the better team and played with more intensity throughout the series than the Lightning. They deserve the finals, while TB deserved to go home and clean out their lockers. Always next year, though.


----------



## b23hqb

I've gotta go with San Jose. Time for new blood to win the cup.


----------



## b23hqb

Pittsburgh seems to have the mojo flowing at the right times, for sure.


----------



## Hank

It's ova Johnny!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> It's ova Johnny!



I'd have to agreee. Looks like what I suspected at the beginning of the playoffs is about to be proven true - Pittsburgh is the best team in the NHL. 

Oh, well........always next year for us runners-ups, but thank you for participating!.


----------



## b23hqb

It's over. Congrats to the Penguins. Come on, football season.


----------



## Larry Gude

Best team won.

The way they scored their second right after couture got the Sharks into, man, that's been them all post season : just firewall until they score. Relentless.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Best team won.
> 
> The way they scored their second right after couture got the Sharks into, man, that's been them all post season : just firewall until they score. Relentless.



Yup. Pretty much. See ya in 3 months for training camp! Let's Go Caps!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Yup. Pretty much. See ya in 3 months for training camp! Let's Go Caps!!!!



That inspires zero enthusiasm. This last time may have done the trick. I actually have an affection for the Penguins now.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> That inspires zero enthusiasm. This last time may have done the trick. I actually have an affection for the Penguins now.



Eh... Cup Envy.... I just want that ####ing Cup before I die! 

And a Caps fan with an affection for the Pens is blasphemy!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Eh... Cup Envy.... I just want that ####ing Cup before I die!
> 
> And a Caps fan with an affection for the Pens is blasphemy!



I'm no longer a caps fan. More fun just being a hockey fan.


----------



## Hank

*Bastards!*

The Penguins Will Raise Their Stanley Cup Banner in Front of the Caps at Pittsburgh Home Opener

http://www.russianmachineneverbreak...-front-of-the-caps-at-pittsburgh-home-opener/


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> *Bastards!*
> 
> The Penguins Will Raise Their Stanley Cup Banner in Front of the Caps at Pittsburgh Home Opener
> 
> http://www.russianmachineneverbreak...-front-of-the-caps-at-pittsburgh-home-opener/



 It is kind of funny.

Hopefully the Caps blow them out at home.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> It is kind of funny.
> 
> Hopefully the Caps blow them out at home.



Of course they will. When it doesn't matter.


----------



## jg21

Nice to see Holtby get the Vezina and Trotz get the Jack Adams. Both well deserved.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Nice to see Holtby get the Vezina and Trotz get the Jack Adams. Both well deserved.



No doubt. Awesome personal accomplishments.... Now get me that Cup!!!


----------



## Hank

Movin' & Shakin'.... Interested how the rest of the Summer is going to play out for the lineup... Really hope we can hold on to Chimera.


----------



## Hank

Huge Trade:

P.K. Subban to the Nashville Predators for their captain, Shea Weber.

http://nhl.nbcsports.com/2016/06/29/another-blockbuster-habs-trade-subban-to-preds-for-weber/


----------



## b23hqb

Stamkos stays at TB, for now, but he can be traded now, I do believe.....


----------



## Hank

2 years for Wilson

http://www.russianmachineneverbreak...gn-tom-wilson-to-two-year-contract-extension/

Trotz says Chimmer most likely gone.


----------

